# WDJ 2012 Approved Dry Foods



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

If anyone would like me to send you the WDJ's Approved Dry Foods of 2012 PM me with your email address and I will be happy to do so.


----------



## Standardx2 (Aug 29, 2012)

*Help me with food choice please*



liljaker said:


> If anyone would like me to send you the WDJ's Approved Dry Foods of 2012 PM me with your email address and I will be happy to do so.


Please send me approved food list. My email is dpalmerbernabe at gmail.com. I have two 10 week old standards. Until they were 7 weeks they were fed Purina Pro Plan Large puppy which in my opinion they stools were soft. I changed them for a few days to Authority Grain Free and I noticed an improvement. Later than week, on their first vet visit, the vet recommended I put them on Science Diet which they have been on since. I'm finding that their stools tend to be loose like when they were on the Purina Pro Plan. Since their food has changed so frequently in their short life time I wanted to get some feed back on other owners food choices for thier standards. Any and all help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Rhett'smom (Sep 23, 2012)

Please send me the list as well. My email is [email protected]. I have spent hours researching foods for Rhett and have the multiple headaches to prove it. That is what good moms do at 3am when spoo pups have to go out!! Haha


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## star (Feb 20, 2011)

•Addiction Foods
•Ainsworth Pet Nutrition
•Annamaet Pet Foods
•Artemis Pet Foods
•Bench & Field Pet Foods
•Blue Buffalo Company
•Breeder's Choice Pet Foods
•Burns Pet Health
•Canidae Corp
•Canine Cavier Pet Foods
•Carna4 Inc *
•Castor & Pollux Pet Works
•Champion Pet Foods
•Darford International *
•Diamond Pet Products
•**** Van Patten's Natural Balance
•Dogswell LLC
•Dr. Gary's Best Breed *
•Dr. Tim's Pet Food Company
•Drs. Foster & Smith
•Evanger's Dog & Cat Food Company
•Firstmate Pet Foods
•Fromm Family Foods
•Grandma Mae's Country Naturals *
•Hi-Tek Rations *
•Horizon Pet Nutrition
•Kent Nutrition Group
•Lincoln Biotech
•Lotus Natural Food
•Merrick Pet Care
•Midwestern Pet Foods
•Mulligan Stew Pet Food
•Natura Pet Products
•Nature's Variety
•Omnipro Pet Foods
•Perfect Health Diet Products
•Pet Chef Express
•Petcurean Pet Nutrition
•PetGuard *
•Pet Valu
•Precise Pet Products
•SmartPak Canine
•Three Dog Bakery *
•Solid Gold Health Products for Pets
•Tuffy's Pet Foods
•Verus Pet Foods
•Vet's Choice *
•Wellpet


WDJ also included Hallmarks of Quality:
•Lots of animal protein at the top of the ingredient list
•A named animal protein
•An animal protein meal in a supporting role when a fresh meat is the first ingredient
•Whole vegetables, fruits, and grains
•A "best-by" date that is at least six months away


And a list of things you don't want:
•Meat by-products or poultry by-products
•A generic fat source (e.g., "animal fat")
•Added sweeteners
•Artificial colors, flavors, or preservatives (e.g., BHA, BHT, ethoxyquin)


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

liljaker said:


> If anyone would like me to send you the WDJ's Approved Dry Foods of 2012 PM me with your email address and I will be happy to do so.


liljaker, do you have any opinion on canidae? I have read great things and am confident that is a great option... I started feeding my 5 month old standard poodle and she likes it, its very tasty to her (like a bit oily kinda with flavor), and he poops are fine... i read the bag and it all sounds real nice..

what are your thoughts? Im feeding her the chicken + rice flavor, all stages , dry food

Thank you!


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Lou - send me a Private Message with an email address and I will send you review which I have on my home computer tonight.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Others may know more about it, but this review seems positive. Canidae Dog Food | Review and Rating


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Well, looks like there was a recent recall. Sorry. Canidae Dog Food Recall


----------



## Jdcollins (Feb 3, 2011)

I had been feeding taste of the wild which I see is not on the list... I recently switched to Dr E'a grain and potato free buffalo dog food Bc it was recommend by the dog food specialty store by me but I see that's not on there either :-/ 

I'm looking at the ingredients tho and it seems ok? am I missing something?


----------



## Jdcollins (Feb 3, 2011)

oops didnt mean to attach ingredients 3 times... I thought I was doing it wrong...


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

FYI: Exerpt from WDJ

To these and many more inquiries: The foods are listed alphabetically by the name of the company that makes them. Taste of the Wild and Chicken Soup are made by Diamond Pet Foods. Orijen (and Acana) are made by Champion Petfoods.

UNDISCLOSED MAKER

I was looking over the “Approved Dry Foods” list in the recent issue of WDJ and I was curious as to why Halo brand food did not make the cut. 
Anonymous

I was wondering why Newman’s Own Organic Adult Dog Food didn’t make the list. The ingredients seem to match the list of what’s good and what’s not. Just wondering what I’m missing. 
Anonymous

Both of the foods mentioned in these letters meet our selection criteria, except for one: the companies do not disclose their manufacturers. We list only those products whose companies disclose the manufacturing location.

As we discussed in our dry food review in February 2008 (the first year we asked the companies to disclose – for publication – the site of their manufacturing operations), there are a couple of legitimate reasons why a small company would not want to disclose its co-manufacturing partner. (There are also some disingenuous ones.) If you really like the products these companies make, and trust that the company will disclose pertinent manufacturing information about its products in case of a recall or other problem, you should by all means continue to support those products.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

jdcollins: I pulled some information from you that hopefully will help you with the Taste of the Wild food.


----------



## Jdcollins (Feb 3, 2011)

Awesome... Thank u!


----------

